# Rebadging exercise



## zephyrir

Üdv,

A segítségeteket szeretném kérni a címben szereplő kifejezés lefordításában. Utánanéztem google segítségével és egynyelvű szótárban is, azt sikerült megtudnom, hogy egy marketinggel kapcsolatos kifejezés. Itt a teljes mondat is -



> A representative for Onkyo has said that this "will be anything but a re-badging exercise."



A teljes szövegben, egy az Iron Maiden és az Onkyo által létrehozott új márkáról van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia zephyr és üdv a fórumon!

Bár a kifejezés eredete elég régi (ld wiki), de nem tudok bevált magyar megfelelőről, tehát valószínűleg "alkotni kell" egyet. 
Még az is lehet, hogy meg lehet úszni ennyivel: "nem csupán (v. egyszerűen) újracimkézésről lesz szó"/"nem csupán újracimkézést jelent majd".

Mivel az a lényeg a "rebadging"-ben, hogy egy létező árut szimplán elneveznek valami másnak és újként adják el, megspórolva a (termék) kifejelesztés költséges és hosszadalmas lépését.


----------



## zephyrir

Szia Zsanna!

Köszönöm, "csak olvas" módban már tag vagyok egy ideje.

Én is valahogy így fordítanám, igazából arra gondoltam, hogy kell lennie egy magyar szónak - marketing szakkifejezésnek - ami megfelel a "rebadging"-nek.


----------



## Zsanna

Bár nem vagyok híve az idegen szavak magyar szövegben hagyásának (pláne, ha fordítható), de még azt is el tudom képzelni, hogy megfelelő esetben meg lehetne hagyni angolul. (Ha pl. "belső használatra" készül.)
Az is lehet, hogy valakinek még lesz ötlete.


----------



## franknagy

Átcsomagolás?


----------

